# Hacker....strikes an Adware Vendor!!



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

In a recent discovery by Paperghost (who is an avide spyware fighter) it was discovered that the *Metrix Marketing Group* and *Direct Revenue* are apparently behind some nasty BitTorrent adware infestations. They are attaching HUGE adware/spyware installs into legit movie trailers and cartoons and quite a few other files that users using BitTorrent download and when the file is opened the adware/spyware is installed.

Today a Hacker struck back!!! WOOHOO!!! The site in question is http://www.marketingmetrixgroup.com/

The page is now down...but the site remains offline at this time. Anyway..I've attached the main page that was shown most of the day today!! Bout time someone makes them PAY!!! Enjoy!!

Hope to see this happen to *Direct Revenue* (The makers of Aurora/Nail.exe infection) real soon!!

**Note** Pic edited for foul language (Sorry ALL forum rules) but you can make a good guess at the word used.....lol :grin:


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Dont I know it!! - That's how Nail.exe got me!!!! and all the other stuff it bungs on you!

Now thats what I call fighting back!! 

When will this type of Spyware Fighting be covered in the academy, MB :grin:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Now if we only had the mentality for rapists.


----------



## Wozer (Oct 3, 2004)

bry623 said:


> Now if we only had the mentality for rapists.


castration with a dull spoon...


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm all for it. I'll even supply the spoons. :sayyes:


----------

